# Gays in EMS



## tickle me doe face (Aug 8, 2011)

Does you service have any gay providers, and if so are any of them open about it?

And how do they effect the station/work dynamics?



Thanks bunches guys!


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes there are openly gay people at both of the services I've worked at.

No one cares. 

Grow up.


----------



## rmabrey (Aug 8, 2011)

My new partner (no jokes) that I start with this weekend is openly gay. Hes probably one of the most liked individuals at the job. Very good medic, and he makes work fun.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 8, 2011)

Two that I know of, and they're both amazing people and great providers. Work dynamics are the same, someones sexual orientation has no bearing on how well we work together, mostly because it doesn't matter. As long as they can do their job well then does it really matter who they're attracted to?


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 8, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Yes there are openly gay people at both of the services I've worked at.
> 
> No one cares.
> 
> Grow up.



Some people care.....

alot.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 8, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> Some people care.....
> 
> alot.



Then they should keep their bigotry to themselves. If they do the job, why should their sexual orientation matter?


----------



## fast65 (Aug 8, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> Some people care.....
> 
> alot.



Why do they care? Say I was gay, does that mean you don't want to work with me?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Our response area has alot of gay/lesbians in the community. So naturally we have gay/lesbian in our workforce. 

They are all very open about it. I honestly don't have a problem working with them. The ones in our service are extremely funny and smart. It's makes the shift go by fast.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont care. As long as you can do the job. There are a few openly homosexual people at my work place and everyone loves them.

If I don't like you it's not because of who you like to sleep with. (unless that person is my fiance. then we have problems) lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dont care. As long as you can do the job. There are a few openly homosexual people at my work place and everyone loves them.
> 
> If I don't like you it's not because of who you like to sleep with. (unless that person is my fiance. then we have problems) lol



Exactly. Who you decide to sleep/ have a relationship with in no way should effect you as a provider.


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Exactly. Who you decide to sleep/ have a relationship with in no way should effect you as a provider.



Thanks Guys!

This makes me feel better about pursuing a career in EMS!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> This makes me feel better about pursuing a career in EMS!



The EMS field has people from every walk of life in it. As long as you stay professional then there is usually not an issue. 

Now there may be some people in the EMS field who refuse to accept people, but those people are found in ever career field. You just have to learn to deal with them.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't ever let something like that prevent you from pursuing a career you're passionate about. If you're good at your job and don't act like your sexual orientation makes you different, then nobody will care (usually). But if you act like being gay makes you worthy of some sort of different treatment (good or bad), then that's when workplace dynamics change.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 9, 2011)

Brown has worked with a number of openly gay Ambulance Officers, nobody cares

Mrs Brown likes to tease Brown that Brown is gay ... poor Brown :sad:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Then they should keep their bigotry to themselves.



Kind of bigoted of you to say someone elses views on a matter are bigoted, is it not?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 9, 2011)

The op is right some people do care a lot. I work full time as a male flight attendant and while I am not gay, as you can imagine many of my co workers are. Even in an industry like the airline business where openly gay males have been a fixture since the 60's they still catch a lot of flack. You need only look back a few weeks for a news article about a pilots comments over an open mic to see just how much idiocy is still present regarding this issue. Up until a few years ago there were still pilots at my airline who would not shake hands with a male flight attendant. This is something that gays will face in almost every setting though and just like all minority groups the only way to change these attitudes is to do the job and do it well. In my limited experience with EMS though I have to admit the general attitude towards gays seems to be pretty good. I'm not sure what it's like in fire based services though.


----------



## McGoo (Aug 9, 2011)

There are gay people in our service, I don't know anyone that cares. I have never heard of a patient caring either, and if they do care enough to be rude about it, they probably don't really need EMS in the first place. 

Look at the bonuses: opens up a whole new range of jokes; someone to help with pickup lines; if they like the same gender you do you can perve together...


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 9, 2011)

What?!?!?!  Gays in EMS??? It will NEVER happen! Never!

There is no way in the world a gay can do the same work or even better as a breeder...it is not possible.


(Sorry the thread was too polite with no controversy)

Which means this: People do NOT care, it is a non issue. Some people will care but those are same types of people who will care about color, fatness, skinniness, "abnormal" looks, etc etc.

I have a buddy who sleeps with fat girls. He loves them BIG, the bigger the better. His head will spin and drool will fly if a 300 pounder walks by but he wont even glance at what I consider a hottie.

I find his behavior disgusting and revolting as I can not see myself doing what he does...but that is what we are discussing here right? Our revulsion or issues with gays stem from the fact that we can only appreciate what we like ourselves and when we project that onto someone else who has different likings, we consider it weird or wrong. It is not wrong, it is only wrong for me.

Point is, we all have different tastes and flavors and who one chooses to have sex with is entirely irrelevant to the job they are hired to perform.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 9, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Kind of bigoted of you to say someone elses views on a matter are bigoted, is it not?



Perhaps. I'm right though, so it's okay.


----------



## nomofica (Aug 9, 2011)

Things that I care about when it comes to coworkers (in no particular knowledge):

1) Knowledge
2) Skill
3) Attitude
4) Work ethics
5) Compatibility (important to a much lesser extent, but face it - not everyone is going to get along with each other)

Things I don't care about when it comes to coworkers:

1) Everything else.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 9, 2011)

I worked with a lesbian a few weeks ago, i didnt like it.

But i didnt like it because she was not very nice or competent, not because of her orientation.

Its just like everything else, some you will like some you wont. I wouldnt want to work with a lesbian who was hitting on me or talking about their sex life just like i wouldnt want to work with a straight guy who was hitting on me or talking about his sex life.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Smash (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a crush on Kevin McCloud. My wife thinks it's adorable.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

As long as openly gay does not mean violating sexual harassment policies.

Here are two examples of a gay, male EMT.....

Example of good openly gay: Hey, my boyfriend and I are going to the movies tonight to see Fried Green Tomatoes, do you want to come?

Example of bad openly gay: Hey, look at the butt on that medic from the other service. He sure is cute.

My FD is in the middle of a sexual harassment lawsuit so I am pretty sensitive to this right now. It was something similar to the second example (Except all players were hetero) that brought the suit.

So, I guess I would want to know what people mean by openly gay.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> Example of good openly gay: Hey, my boyfriend and I are going to the movies tonight to see Fried Green Tomatoes, do you want to come?
> 
> Example of bad openly gay: Hey, look at the butt on that medic from the other service. He sure is cute.



And when your straight male coworker says: hey look at the butt on that female medic from xyz and you say, hell yeh, I would...

Or when your openly attractive lesbian partner says the same above quote and you respond the exact same way and even throw in a "thats hot"...

What do you make of it then?


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> And when your straight male coworker says: hey look at the butt on that female medic from xyz and you say, hell yeh, I would...
> 
> Or when your openly attractive lesbian partner says the same above quote and you respond the exact same way and even throw in a "thats hot"...
> 
> What do you make of it then?



I just said, it is sexual harrasment. it happens everyday in EMS. It does not bother me, but lets say it were YOU who said that and your female partner took offense, you could be in trouble. Right?


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> I just said, it is sexual harrasment. it happens everyday in EMS. It does not bother me, but lets say it were YOU who said that and your female partner took offense, you could be in trouble. Right?



You have to feel out your partner. Some (male and female) have the same sense of humor as you, and some don't. Of they don't, oh well, just keep your mouth shut and laugh to yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smash (Aug 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> You have to feel out your partner.



You probably shouldn't be doing that... :unsure::blink::lol:


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 9, 2011)

Smash said:


> You probably shouldn't be doing that... :unsure::blink::lol:



What happens in the truck, stays in the truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commonsavage (Aug 9, 2011)

*Annnnnd.......*



tickle me doe face said:


> Does you service have any gay providers, and if so are any of them open about it?
> 
> And how do they effect the station/work dynamics?
> 
> ...



TMDF, you've gotten more responses than I was willing to read and, therefore, may have missed an explanation of your intent. Personally, this is a non-issue and often devisive.  What is the purpose of your initial inquiry?


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

Commonsavage said:


> TMDF, you've gotten more responses than I was willing to read and, therefore, may have missed an explanation of your intent. Personally, this is a non-issue and often devisive.  What is the purpose of your initial inquiry?



He/She already answered... the OP indicated that the fact no one really cares made them feel better about entering a career in EMS.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 9, 2011)

In straight EMS or a hospital setting, you're less likely to have issues. 

You're more likely to have issues in a fire department, and how much trouble will probably vary by department. Some have a fairly tolerant culture, but unfortunately many are still very much good ol' boys clubs. 

I don't know any openly gay firefighters. I do know several openly gay EMS providers and dispatchers. They've been in the field for a long time and don't seem to have any major problems.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 9, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> You're more likely to have issues in a fire department, and how much trouble will probably vary by department. Some have a fairly tolerant culture, but unfortunately many are still very much good ol' boys clubs.
> 
> I don't know any openly gay firefighters. I do know several openly gay EMS providers and dispatchers. They've been in the field for a long time and don't seem to have any major problems.



This. In my EMS jobs, I've known and worked with many gay males and females, and nobody ever had a problem. However, my FD has 1800 firefighters, and I don't know of a single one that's openly gay. Very much so a "good ol' boys" mentality in the fd.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Aug 9, 2011)

I've worked at the 2 commercial agencies in my city.  One was not terribly accepting, overall of homosexuality.  The other, where I am now, seems to be a safehaven for gay men and lesbians.  We have what appears to be a significantly higher percentage than does the general population.  Most of them are respected, competent providers.  Some are excellent.  The few that are not terribly well liked have personality issues that make them not likable, or are lazy.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Aug 9, 2011)

I see what you mean, about the fire department and the "good old boys" mentality.  What I find interesting is that law enforcement doesn't seem to have the same stigma.  Gay cops that are out, while perhaps not common, seem to be more so than firefighters.  Just an observation.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, the fire service is certainly a different story.

I have to again go back to the term openly gay.

The fire service requires a certain amount of "toughness" - This can just as easily be exhibited by men and women of any sexual orientation... but if your openly gay in such as way that you portray yourself as a little soft it may be hard for your fellow FD members to have confidence in your physical and mental strength....

This guy....







He may be a terrific firefighter, but I have a hard time thinking he will be composed and physically able to haul my 230 pound *** out of a fire.

Then again... I am a good 'ole boy....


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 9, 2011)

I've never cared about my partners sexual orientation.It doesn't affect anything. As long as everyone acts professional and mature it wont be a problem.


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 9, 2011)

Openly gay doesn't mean that that person is "fruity" or flamboyant

Some openly gay men could easily carry a 230 pound man out of a fire.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> Openly gay doesn't mean that that person is "fruity" or flamboyant
> 
> Some openly gay men could easily carry a 230 pound man out of a fire.



I know, thats why I made the point that:



> The fire service requires a certain amount of "toughness" - This can just as easily be exhibited by men and women of *any sexual orientation*... but if your openly gay in such as way that you portray yourself as a little soft it may be hard for your fellow FD members to have confidence in your physical and mental strength....


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> Yes, the fire service is certainly a different story.
> 
> I have to again go back to the term openly gay.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by the term "soft"? 

That that person likes things that are considered girly?

If that is the operational definition that we are to employ, than should we not have confidence in neither the physical nor the mental abilities of female EMS or fire women?

The picture above seems to be a man of average build,and you seem to be basing your presumption on his capabilities, on your presumptions of his sexual orientation.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> What do you mean by the term "soft"?
> 
> That that person likes things that are considered girly?
> 
> ...



No, I am saying he looks and acts like a sissy. There I said it. Yeah, making judgments on his toughness all day long.


----------



## Patrick Smith (Aug 9, 2011)

I think mcdonl makes a good point. "Openly Gay" (a term I understand to refer to homosexual men) often seems to mean the kind of gay who tries to behave like a very, very silly teenage girl. You know the type... over swinging hips, extremely tight clothes, girl's revealing blouse, hair twisty around finger behavior, and the loose neck syndrome (lol!). This kind of person, be s/he a teenage girl or a gay always gives the strong impression of being immature and incompetent. Not someone I would instantly trust to give me healthcare treatment.

Toughening up, something I imagine EMT's do a LOT, is something that is commonly portrayed as masculine. The tough soldier with a gruff voice, stoic and strong, etc. It seems to me, and I could be very wrong, that many of the female EMT's, medics, etc, adopt this type of attitude / behavior when on duty. Again, I could be wrong. Toughening up does indeed tend to bring to mind (and you see this in history) the man of steel, gruffness, and somewhat flatline emotional level; not much emotional reaction to horrible sights and experiences. Police Officers, men AND women, do this, too. This is why so many police officers become so detached from emotional pain or experience break downs later in life after a long hard career. It's hard! 

I have absolutely no problem with gay or lesbian personnel, but when they behave as is their orientation is more important than how the public views the "professionallity" of the emergency response personnel, it's simply inappropriate. To me, it would be no different than if a female muslim EMT wanted to wear a burka on duty. That is a VERY extreme example, though. 

Bottom line for me is if what the gay/lesbian EMT's are doing does not interfere with the professional image and performance of the emergency response service, I have no problem with it. 

Personally, I don't like people being gays/lesbion. It's not that I don't like the people or would ever refuse to work with them (unless they were making repeated advances towards ME at which point I would simply file a complaint), it's just that I don't think being gay or lesbian is something people should be. It's purely a moral issue for me, and I would never bring it up to a gay person I worked with. I'm not judging gay's souls by any means and I don't condemn them to Hell, either... no matter their beliefs, they're people like me. I would never refuse to shake one's hand or work with one. The ones who behave maturely, i.e. don't rub it in everyone's face, and take their job seriously deserve just as much respect as anyone.

Just to clarify the first paragraph, I am certainly not saying that all gays are like the one depicted in the first paragraph. That is just one type of person I have seen quite often around here. I understand that there are others who work hard and behave very well. No offense intended, and I don't intend to state my opinion or beliefs in a manner that would indicate all others as false.

Regards!


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> I know, thats why I made the point that:



the point seems to be that the day to day duties in EMS can be carried out by people of any sexual orientation, provided that if they are gay, that this is not reflected in any outward manner...


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> the point seems to be that the day to day duties in EMS can be carried out by people of any sexual orientation, provided that if they are gay, that this is not reflected in any outward manner...



Not true, I was referring to the fire service. And yeah, I will stand by everything I have said.


----------



## tickle me doe face (Aug 9, 2011)

Patrick Smith said:


> Just to clarify the first paragraph, I am certainly not saying that all gays are like the one depicted in the first paragraph. That is just one type of person I have seen quite often around here. I understand that there are others who work hard and behave very well. No offense intended, and I don't intend to state my opinion or beliefs in a manner that would indicate all others as false.
> 
> Regards!



In my experience, the type of openly gay person that seems to be a common misconception, is definitely in the minority!


----------



## Patrick Smith (Aug 9, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> In my experience, the type of openly gay person that seems to be a common misconception, is definitely in the minority!



I can't personally testify to that, but if it's true, the minority seems to like where I live.


----------



## exodus (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> Yes, the fire service is certainly a different story.
> 
> I have to again go back to the term openly gay.
> 
> ...



Is that Ms. J from ANTM?

...Wait, is it bad i recognize him immediately? XD


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> In my experience, the type of openly gay person that seems to be a common misconception, is definitely in the minority!



And that minority is what mcdonl is talking about. 

That pic is ms j on americas next top model. No way in hell id trust him to haul my *** out of a fire...just based on How he acts. He could be straight and act that way and I still wouldnt trust him.


----------



## mcdonl (Aug 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> And that minority is what mcdonl is talking about.
> 
> That pic is ms j on americas next top model. No way in hell id trust him to haul my *** out of a fire...just based on How he acts. He could be straight and act that way and I still wouldnt trust him.



I have teenage daughters.... But yeah, because of the way he acts you would never trust him in a fire scene... So when people say openly, and outwardly gay I just want to point out that it makes a difference.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

mcdonl said:


> No, I am saying he looks and acts like a sissy. There I said it. Yeah, making judgments on his toughness all day long.


...actually I think the problem is the collar.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

tickle me doe face said:


> In my experience, the type of openly gay person that seems to be a common misconception, is definitely in the minority!



The problem is that they tend to be a very vocal minority. Example? Gay pride parades.


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad to see that the conservative/Christian opinions haven't been voiced here. I got along best with a lesbian in my company who was married to her partner and they have a kid. She was smart, nice and awesome.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> Glad to see that the conservative/Christian opinions haven't been voiced here.




...because some of us conservatives think that both the government shouldn't be the moral police and that the moral code I hold myself too isn't something I should hold to other people.


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

^ That is a respectable position.


----------



## firetender (Aug 9, 2011)

*What is openly gay?*

If it's a guy, he says: "I like guys."

If it's a gal, she says: "I like gals."

Everything else around that is in your imagination.

Back in the 1980's, in San Francisco, there were some private ambulance companies. One of them was "openly" gay. I haven't been able to find the study on the level of service comparisons, probably because there wasn't one, probably because no one cared then, and hopefully, no one cares now.


----------



## firetender (Aug 9, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> The problem is that they tend to be a very vocal minority. Example? Gay pride parades.


 
What's the difference between that and a Firefighter's funeral, or a Cop's for that matter? Talk about over-the-top!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 9, 2011)

firetender said:


> What's the difference between that and a Firefighter's funeral, or a Cop's for that matter? Talk about over-the-top!



Because people would be in an uproar if we had a "Straight Pride Parade" or a "White Pride Parade". Don't b*** and moan that you're treated differently when you make it your mission to stand out.





bstone said:


> Glad to see that the conservative/Christian opinions haven't been voiced here. I got along best with a lesbian in my company who was married to her partner and they have a kid. She was smart, nice and awesome.



I'm conservative and I disagree with the homosexual lifestyle, however someones orientation usually has little impact on their ability to do a job.


My station captain is gay.  He says gay stuff all the time.  However I have no doubt that he's a competent medic.


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Just curious- what about the homosexual "lifestyle" do you disagree with? What is it that they do that you specifically disagree with? I honestly am curious and mean no malice in this question.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 9, 2011)

Homosexuality is no more a life style than heterosexuality.

Do you pick and choose who you fall in love with? Neither do homosexuals.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Homosexuality is no more a life style than heterosexuality.
> 
> Do you pick and choose who you fall in love with? Neither do homosexuals.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


 
You can choose to act on it. It's a sucky situation, but it's still a choice. Otherwise age of consent should be age of sexual maturity.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 9, 2011)

No more choice than heterosexuality.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

What's wrong with acting on it? Homosexuality is everywhere. Friends, neighbors, loved ones. It's even found in the animal kingdom.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> What's wrong with acting on it? Homosexuality is everywhere. Friends, neighbors, loved ones. It's even found in the animal kingdom.



Especially the animal kingdom as hotel reminded us the other day, dolphins are just gay sharks.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> What's wrong with acting on it? Homosexuality is everywhere. Friends, neighbors, loved ones. It's even found in the animal kingdom.



Public urination is found in the animal kingdom, so why is it illegal in society?


Furthermore, who made you in charge of any individual's moral code?


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you equate homosexuality with public urination?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

No. Do you equate what animals do as being de facto appropriate?


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually, yes. If an animal does it then it's natural and normal. If some animals exhibit homosexual behavior then it is natural and normal. When humans do the same then it's not something I can call deviance.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> Actually, yes. If an animal does it then it's natural and normal. If some animals exhibit homosexual behavior then it is natural and normal. When humans do the same then it's not something I can call deviance.



Cannibalism.  Happens in nature and is normal.  


If a homeless person is hungry, they should be allowed to kill and eat another human, right?


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

So homosexuality is the same as cannibalism? Huh?

Again, what is it *specifically* about homosexuality that you disagree with?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> So homosexuality is the same as cannibalism? Huh?
> 
> Again, what is it *specifically* about homosexuality that you disagree with?



You said if it happens in nature and is normal, it should be allowed.  Why shouldn't we compare homosexuality to cannibalism?




The fact is, homosexuality is NOT normal, and is not natural.  It's a disorder of the brain, akin to schizophrenia, autism and bipolar disorder.  It is NOT normal for the brain to act like that.   Bestiality and pedophilia... two other mental disorders.  They don't choose that they're attracted to animals or minors, but they DO choose to act on it.  The only difference is legality: "consenting adults".


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Holy moley, Linuss. I didn't realize you felt that way. You say that homosexuality is a brain disorder. Which part of the brain is malfunctioning?

(My MS is in neurodegenerative diseases. I am an expert on schizophrenia, which I did my thesis on, using DI-MRI to find the abnormalities of the schizophrenic brain.) 

So, since you feel this way, which part of the brain is disordered?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> Actually, yes. If an animal does it then it's natural and normal. If some animals exhibit homosexual behavior then it is natural and normal. When humans do the same then it's not something I can call deviance.



So adultery is fine?

Killing other animals over mates is fine?

Fiercely defending your territory (kill the postman because, after all, he's in your territory) is fine?

Having the male knock up the female and then take off is fine?


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

JP, can you please specifically define what it is about homosexuality that you dislike? Linuss has shared his opinion. Do you have a different one?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> So homosexuality is the same as cannibalism? Huh?



If you're holding, "well animals do it, so it's fine" as the gold standard, then you're saying it. Oh, what about nudity? My dog doesn't wear clothing. 



> Again, what is it *specifically* about homosexuality that you disagree with?



Would you get mad at someone who doesn't eat pig because of religion?


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

JPINFV, third time, what *SPECIFICALLY* do you dislike about homosexuality? Is it a religious thing? Is it simiar to Linuss, who believes that it's a brain defect?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> Holy moley, Linuss. I didn't realize you felt that way. You say that homosexuality is a brain disorder. Which part of the brain is malfunctioning?



Are you saying bestiality and pedophilia are not mental disorders?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> JP, can you please specifically define what it is about homosexuality that you dislike?




I don't think it's morally right (probably religiously related), however on the list of things I honestly give a damn about, it might, maybe, appear at the very bottom of the list... possibly.


Edit: I will add that I definitely think that 2 homosexuals making out in public is wrong, but my distaste for public displays of affection are not limited to the sex makeup of the individuals.


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Linuss,

let's keep the discussion on-topic. Can you please prove that there are brain abnormalities in homosexuals? I strongly appreciate the neurophysiology and neuroanatomy as it relates to behavior (it's what my research and MS is in) so don't be shy about getting technical.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> JPINFV, third time, what *SPECIFICALLY* do you dislike about homosexuality? Is it a religious thing? Is it simiar to Linuss, who believes that it's a brain defect?



Wow, way to make it sound like I hate autistic kids too.   I was explaining what I believe it was, not why I didn't like it.




bstone said:


> Linuss,
> 
> let's keep the discussion on-topic. Can you please prove that there are brain abnormalities in homosexuals? I strongly appreciate the neurophysiology and neuroanatomy as it relates to behavior (it's what my research and MS is in) so don't be shy about getting technical.



My proof lays in with what I already said:  It's akin to bestiality and pedophilia, an abnormal brain reaction to sexual stimuli that should not exist.  The only difference is one is legal, while the other 2 are not.



Are you denying any of that as fact?


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Linuss, what is pathological about the homosexual brain? What specific findings are there?


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> JPINFV, third time, what *SPECIFICALLY* do you dislike about homosexuality? Is it a religious thing? Is it simiar to Linuss, who believes that it's a brain defect?



You say thank god the religious conservative people didnt didnt.chime in. and all you have done is turned this into an argument just as bad as if the "conservatives" would of.


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

^ My apologies, but I don't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

Linuss, still waiting for you to provide proof of your position. Looking forward to reading what you have, that has been published in peer-reviewed journals.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not a big surprise this thread got off topic. It went from "how are gays treated in the EMS field?" to "being gay is wrong because that's what I believe so I'm going to argue about it until everyone shares my same view." :huh:


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2011)

bstone said:


> ^ My apologies, but I don't understand what you are trying to say.



That u are causing trouble just as much as a conservative would.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Not a big surprise this thread got off topic. It went from "how are gays treated in the EMS field?" to "being gay is wrong because that's what I believe so I'm going to argue about it until everyone shares my same view." :huh:



No one was saying it was wrong. Untill bstone piped in everyone was saying they had no issue.


----------



## bstone (Aug 9, 2011)

I believe I only asked what the issue was with those who disapprove of homosexuality. Linuss presented an opinion that has yet to be substantiated. JPFNIV presented a religious objection. Not sure what I am guilty of, but it's definitely not being homophobic. I am going to a lesbian wedding next week and participating in the ceremony.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> No one was saying it was wrong. Untill bstone piped in everyone was saying they had no issue.



He wasn't the only one that started with the thread getting off topic.


----------



## firetender (Aug 9, 2011)

*Gotta do it!*

This has gone far afield (and I'll be the first to admit I contributed a bit myself), so seeing as the OP asked his question, and got answers appropriate to his question, there will be NO AED applied to this thread!

Thread closed.


----------

